
The Evolution of Docker - rdl
https://www.kentik.com/the-evolution-of-docker/
======
api
OpenVZ is very unfairly left out of this history. It gave Linux Solaris-style
containers in the mid-2000s, is still used in production in many ISPs and
private clouds, and is still security-wise superior to cgroups, LXC, and
Docker. Its security is good enough for _public_ VPS vendor multi-tenancy.

For whatever reason OpenVZ was never merged and we got cgroups instead. If
things had gone differently we'd already have safe multi-tenant container
hosting.

~~~
zurn
Here's some history:
[http://openvz.livejournal.com/49158.html](http://openvz.livejournal.com/49158.html)

For years OpenVZ/Virtuozzo people were happy to keep it as a separate
patchset. Their business model seems to have been based on their custom
software stack, of which OpenVZ was a part. Then suddenly the rest of the
world started using cgroups on Linux.

~~~
api
Ahh... that's too bad. Their (and our) loss.

------
grantlmiller
the team from Waffle.io made a similar choice with Docker for on-prem
[http://blog.waffle.io/how-to-build-for-github-
enterprise/](http://blog.waffle.io/how-to-build-for-github-enterprise/)

------
Christouphr
"...a service that is Linux-distribution agnostic." I lol'd; then I upvoted.

